# My drawings and paintings (: what do you think?



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

These are a few drawings of Arabians that I drew recently, and one thoroughbred drawing. also a painting I made of three of the horses that I work with at the horse farm. ( Blaze, Norman, and Red )


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice! TONS of potential here  Love that last arab drawing


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I love the paintign u did !! and the arabians


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Rebbiehorse299 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG! those are amazing pictures u are drawing! definitely a true artist!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job!! You've definitely got the head down pat! The head is what I struggle the most with. Any tips? 

I think the more you draw and study horses, the better you'll get about proportioning their other body parts


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The paintings are very nice. Acrylic?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

euuum, how about... THEY'RE ABSOLUTELY AWESOME! i loove the horses you did in pen. SO simple, yet so beautiful and accurate.


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you so much 
Two of the arabians I drew of the top of my head which is the 2nd and 4th one and I drew the thoroughbred off the top of my head, but the rest I looked at a photo to draw.

And yeah, I studied horses' muscles and bones a lot in my past so I know almost every place to shade and what it looks like. but sometimes I do mess up with proportion, but that usually happens from drawing at a certain angle too much without really stepping back and looking at it a bit before a draw it.
When I was younger I always had difficulty with the head, I would usually make it too short and the muzzle looked out of place, but I fixed that. Right now I still have trouble with the eyes some times. usually i will put the eye too low or it wont be the right shape lol. 

And yes it's acrylic paint.


----------



## Equus caballus (Apr 2, 2011)

Haha, I totally just realized that I misspelled Gallop! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! Love all of them!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> Great job!! You've definitely got the head down pat! The head is what I struggle the most with. Any tips?
> 
> I think the more you draw and study horses, the better you'll get about proportioning their other body parts


When I use to struggle with the head, I found it helpful to focus on separate parts at a time, such as the nose, mouth line, eye, and jaw. Maybe you could look at close up pictures of a horses head, study each part, and just sort of put it all together. Hope this helps


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

LOVE last one. Awesome! But does even an arabians face dish that much?


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

QuarterhorseRider said:


> LOVE last one. Awesome! But does even an arabians face dish that much?


Some of them do.. Such as this one.


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! Sorry, I don't know much about Arabians.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, you're really talented!


----------



## CleoandZara (Apr 11, 2011)

They are fantastic


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! Lots of movement. Love them!


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW very nice!! I love the drawing and the paintings-good work ;D

Im working on a paining in my art class- my teacher is letting me take it to the Art show this weekend


----------



## katiekins224 (Jul 29, 2010)

these are great! keep up the good work


----------

